# trics



## blondlebanese (Dec 8, 2014)

my sativa produces twice the amount of trics compared to the indica.  is this normal?  all the same light, age, size and nutes.  when will they become potent?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2014)

No it is not normal....but how do you know they are producing twice as much?


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 8, 2014)

i'm judging by the amount of tricoms that are visible.  also the trics on the indica look different fro the trics on the sativa.  the sativa's look normal to me.  little clear bubbles on the end of a short skinny pedestal.  the indica trics are much smaller look more like a glaze and it doesn't cover as much of the sugar leaves as the sativa.  according to the info I've read the indica will be ready in three weeks.  unless theres a sudden increase in tric production soon  I think some thing is wrong.  odd because all plants are treated the same.  I keep the light about 24" from the canopy.  could root bind cause this  I'm using 3gal pots.  I don't see roots poking thru anywhere.  one more question the plants have almost stopped getting taller. the last six days less than two inches.  is that normal?  they used to grow at least a half inch a day.


----------



## umbra (Dec 9, 2014)

growth slows then stops in flower, all the energy is focused on the flower production


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 9, 2014)

I think what you are seeing is a variance in trichome development as a result of strain/phenotype variations. Some plants will develop trichs quickly and then level off, while others will develop them more slowly. Some will ripen quicker than others as well. If you are flowering Sativa and Indica together, you will see significant differences in the flower production and trichome production. But iff the plants are healthy and happy then they will do what their genetics tell them to produce.


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 9, 2014)

Exactly what Hush said.

It is likely strain related and u have a pheno that puts out its trics early. It will probably all even out in the end.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 10, 2014)

Agree with Hush and Dman.  Comparing trichs while the plant is still in flower tells you nothing.


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 11, 2014)

i'm hopeing the indica catches up.  the sativa looks like it's gonna be some #1 rank dank.  i thank the dank spirit for her good mojo.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 11, 2014)

Don't give up on the Indica, she will catch up and may surprise you


----------

